# Compucarve/Carvewright?



## dustywing (Aug 19, 2009)

Not sure where to ask something like this, if there is a better place let me know.
I have a couple more tools I need help with.
Has there been anything here on LJ about Compucarve/Carvewright?
I could think of many project to use it on. 
Scares me when you see used ones on E-bay. The only reason I have seen is "I don't have time".
Think someone could come up with something else. With the economy being like it is "Ineed the money" could work. 
I actually e-mailed a guy selling a bench he had made for the machinne. I know e-bay's not a forum. His reply was to check out the forums. If I took the time to reply I could expand a little on that. 
Since I brought that up the economy being like it is, I hateb to spend near 2K for junk.
Any thoughts?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

They have been discussed to some extent here.

I have never heard any complaints about them not working. The biggest knock on them seems to be that they are just kind of gimmicky. By that, I mean that most woodworkers like to use their skills, and these machines pretty much take that element out of it. I would think that once you've made a few carvings and said "Wow, that's cool!", the newness starts to wear off and you're left with a $2k conversation piece that you rarely use.

It is probably a very useful tool if you are in the craft business and can use it to mass-produce carvings for pieces you intend to sell. But as a hobbyist, I can imagine myself getting bored with it pretty quickly. And I imagine that is why you are seeing a lot of used ones for sale.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi,
I was considering one myself until I actually seen one in operation. Do a little research on the web (there are lots of comments about them) and make your own decision but it was not for me.


----------



## jondealfinder (Jul 27, 2009)

Then again you don't have to spend $2k on a machine. I bought mine for less then $1100 and it works great. I got it from Dealmonger. 
http://www.dealmonger.com/Tools/


----------



## dustywing (Aug 19, 2009)

I want to thank you for the Quick replies.
Glad to see one was from someone that had one.
Though I appreciated the others and would be gald to hear what anyone has to say.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

Dusty,
I highly recommend you actually see one in operation before you buy one. See what is involved to make the cut's and see the outcome on softwoods verses hardwoods. Most impotantly look at the actual TIME it takes to make anything. The cost of the proprietary bits, etc etc etc.. how many bit changes are necessary to do one simple project.The software used to run it is also proprietary.
I think you can see where I'm going with this… and if you are really convinced to get one there are 100's of used ones for sale.. I wonder why????
Save up your sheckles and buy a LASER.. I did. They work..


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Where is Don Butler, I know he has one and has used it for several things.


----------



## RockyRR (Oct 3, 2009)

Dusty,

I have had my CarveWright for about a year. I didn't want to spend over $2K.

David makes some good points, and these are things to consider. One correction, the bits are not proprietary; i.e., you can buy and use (and I do) standard 1/4" router and carving bits that are sold by other companies on the net. Most of my carvings only use one bit if it's a carving of, for example, a person's face; and, 2 bits if I also want lettering using a 60 degree bit. My longest carving was about 2 hours and it was a church scene (approx. 12" x 24"). The software is proprietary, but it is very easy to use.

I have had 2 problems with my CarveWright, but both were easy to repair with replacement parts. If you are not mechanically inclined, then you may be intimidated by having to partially dis-assemble the CW to change a part. I found it very easy to do.

There is a lot more information on the CarveWright forum.


----------



## TkDesigns (Oct 3, 2009)

RockyRR is correct on the information at the forum. http://www.carvewright.com

Back on 07 I spent about 6 months reading the forums then jumped in and bought one. I got into the designing part of the forum and did some carvings. You will find more happy with it then upset with it. Could be one reason or another that it did not work for them. I am not really that mechanically inclined but found the pdf formated instructions they have to change out parts really easy to use.

Ill admit I had some problems with it, fixed most of them and even went out Jan of this year and bought another one. I too felt that I wanted to do more skill wise by hand but the machine still has a purpose. Im sure I can build a cabinet but fall real short in the hand carving area where others excell. This machine would help assist me in the carving of anything on the doors that would enhance the look of the cabinet I built.

LHR will tell you this is nothing more than a hobbist tool, however you will find alot of members that have 3, 4, 5 and some with even more machines. They do kick out projects left and right and do well selling them. Me I have a full time job. I do this as a hobby to get away from my full time job.

Some members like RJustice have even made the machine more reliable. He developed a new quickchange chuck for the machine that not only reduces the sound of the machine but vibration and produces a much better carve and makes tool(bit) change outs more easy. Alot beleive the old QC is just not right for the machine and produces too much vibration which in turn gives you all the other problems.

I have since given my 1st machine to a friend in Texas, together we got it working again and now he uses to compliment his workshop.

Some people buy nothing but this machine and expect it to do everything. Thats the wrong idea. Its just another tool in the shop to help you finish your project. The machine will route an edge…why…I have a router to do that for me. Others use it to cut out the project….again why…use your bandsaw or scrollsaw to cut it. I figure why put all those hours on one machine when you have others in the shop that do the job much better.

To finish it off read the forums and ask questions. Just like Ive found this site to offer sooo much to members, their forum does the same and you will find alot of members offering advice free to help you either finish a project or help you fix your machine.

Hope it wasnt too long and hope it helped you out.


----------



## RockyRR (Oct 3, 2009)

Thomas, well put!


----------

